# Looking for driftwood?.....



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

This would probably be too big

Heather Jansch - Sculptor - Driftwood - Bronze

Not sure if you've seen it before, but thought it was cool.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty cool. Imagine a tank big enough to house it!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

target said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool. Imagine a tank big enough to house it!


I am sure 10 of us can "share" it. I'll take the head


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I am sure 10 of us can "share" it. I'll take the head


As long as I don't end up with the horse "ahem"


----------

